# Difference between casting and trolling harnesses.



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok who knows the difference. My guess would be the blades. But have seen many sites with both and fail to see the difference.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dont tell me their is no one in a tackle making forum that don't know.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Length.

promag


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Casting harnesses are mostly single hooks and use only half a worm. Also, most come with a beaded loop to accomodate an egg sinker. Lastly, many have much smaller blades than any other harness. The approach is smaller altogether.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok thanks guys.


----------

